# Post SHTF Bartering



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting Book: http://members-resources.s3.amazona...s/Reports/Bartering-with-Desperate-People.pdf

"Bartering With Desperate People"

Bartering And Negotiating in
Post-Disaster Survival Situations
How Negotiating Will Help You Buy Your Life Back
Time Tested Negotiating Strategies and Tactics
History & Background of Bartering
Top Skills for Survival Bartering
Top Items to Have for Survival Bartering


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks for posting. Of course I could not find the section where you have a sniper team watching over you just in case your bartering partners actually turn out to be murderers and thieves.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. Of course I could not find the section where you have a sniper team watching over you just in case your bartering partners actually turn out to be murderers and thieves.


you mean we're suposed to wait until after SHTF to post the sniper(s)eep:?


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> you mean we're suposed to wait until after SHTF to post the sniper(s)eep:?


Before TSHTF we would post _*observers*_ who are stabilizing their optics on top of long metal tubes furnished with cheek rests and forend grips to better point the optics. The observers will be dressed in clothing that will minimize any visual blight and allow them to blend in with the local vegetation. AFTER TSHTF they will be replaced by snipers in camoflage....


----------

